# When is it safe to lose the crate?????????



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby is now 1 and apart from a little episode at about 11 months when he was obsessed with my slippers and destroyed 2 pairs and he used to nick the kids gloves he's never chewed anything, but he always sleeps in his crate and is left in it if he's left thro' the day, at what age should he be past the chewing stage ? so we can lose the crate or as he loves it so much at least leave the door open ?
Any help, advice or tips greatly aprreciated, all my other dogs were real chewers and I don't want to feel as though he's led me into a false sense of security. 
Thanks


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Our guy is just over 2 years and we finally started letting him sleep outside of the crate at night about 6 months ago. And slowly have introduced him to not being in his crate when we're not home. If he doesn't get his exercise, expect something to be destroyed upon returning home. AND we close every door to every room! On the other hand, I left him out for 4 hours one day and he was an angel. One day I was gone for 20 minutes and he destroyed 4 books on the book shelf. It's a crap shoot. So we still kennel him about 85% of the time when we're away unless he's had a ridiculous amount of exercise. Our breeder still kennels her two V's who are both over 6 years.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

All of my dogs, with the exception of Rush, had their crates their entire lives, and used them daily, even after they were rock solid in the house and could be trusted.
I treat the crate as "their space" for the most part,and every one of them would "put themselves away" when they were ready.
I don't see any reason to lose the crate unless it's just too big and is in the way. Make sure that they have a spot that is their own if you do decide to ditch the crate.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We started letting Dexter sleep on his doggy bed at 8 months. He's a perfect angel at night. We were very surprised how well behaved he is at night. When we started getting ready for bed he gets on his bed and stays there until one of us gets up in the morning. We still put him in the crate when we leave him at home for an extended period (more than a couple of hours). He's so accustomed to it that when we start getting ready to go somewhere he gets in the crate without being asked. When we have left him free while we are gone he so far has not gotten into anything. Surprise, Surprise.

We can only hope that Scarlet adapts that well. She is finally going in her crate at night without complaint so there is hope.  :


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks, yes Gunnr he does have his own space which he chooses,either his bed in the lounge or a chair in the conervatory are his favoutite places, he very rarely chooses his crate, he just goes in at night or when left alone, I personally would prefer to leave him with the free run of downstairs which is why I was wondering when is a 'safe' age (probably never will be some replies i'm sure) Thanks


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

PURDEY IS NOW 7 MONTHS OLD WE'VE BEEN LEAVIN HER OUT OF HER CRATE FOR BOUT A MONTH WE NEEDED THE EXTRA SPACE IN THE KITCHN LEADIN UP TO THE FESTIVE SEASON SO REMOVED HER EXTRA LARGE CRATE...( SHE NEVER REALLY LIKED IT AND WAS VERY RELUCTANT TO GO IN IT AND WAS VERY HYPER WHEN EVER WE GOT HOME TO GET OUT)... WE LEAVE HER LOADS TO DO LIKE FILLED KONGS, CARBOARD BOXES FILLED WITH TREATS AND PAPER AND HER ACTIVITY BALLS AND SO FAR SO GOOD. WE DON'T FEEL THE NEED TO PUT IT BACK THERE!!!!. THE ONLY THING SHE COULD DESTROY IS THE TABLE AND CHAIRS AND LIKE I SAID SO FAR SO GOOD.MAYBE ONE DAY SHE WILL PROVE ME WRONG BUT THAT WILL BE MY OWN FAULT NOT HERS. PURDEY HASN'T BEEN CRATED NIGHT TIMES FOR ABOUT 2 1/2 MONTHS??? SHE PREFERS TO SLEEP BESIDE US IN OUR ROOM ON HER DUVET!! ;D


----------

